# belt replacement question-1966 gto



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm replacing the 2 belts on my 1966 Pontiac GTO. I've taken off the belt that goes to the alternator but can't figure out how to remove the other one.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The power steering pump should have a couple (3?) bolts to loosen to allow it to move to remove and adjust the belt.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The power steering pump bracket has 3 bolts/nuts to loosen. One in the back and two in the front. Get a flashlight and have a look....the slider slots are easily visible. The tang on the PS pump bracket is used to tighten the new belt with a prybar.


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

I appreciate the help guys! 1 last question...is it easy to remove the battery cable that goes to the engine?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Which one? Disconnect at the battery first!


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

The one that is under the heat shield that looks like it's going to the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I do believe you'll have to remove the starter to get that battery cable off.


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok I removed the 3 bolts and I even removed this bracket. The power steering moves but it still doesn't give me enough slack to remove the belt.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That bracket stays on the pump. No need to remove it. The pump pivots at the bottom....there is a bolt at the rear, next to the head, there are two in the front, one above the other. You can squeeze the belt and the pump will pivot towards the alternator. You are missing something....take a closer look. Yes, you will need to drop the starter to replace the + batt cable..........


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

I got the belts removed..There was a bolt behind the ps that I had to loosen. So I have to remove the starter to remove that cable? Is that starter easy to get to?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, but much easier on a lift. You will have to raise the car and put it on stands. The starter is heavy, so be careful.


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

I removed the valley pan to clean it. Is that pan suppose to have a gasket when I put it back?


----------

